

My First Day with Go - insraq
http://ruoyusun.com/2013/08/31/my-first-day-with-go.html

======
eudoxus
This is a great place to find go packages

[http://go-search.org/](http://go-search.org/)

------
EugeneOZ
IntelliJ has plugin for Golang and it works - even with autocompletion and
syntax check. Not without bugs, but IDE is very good.

------
fern4lvarez
Basic Go rule: when googling, always use "golang".

